# Pet Bullfrog - raised him from a tadpole



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

His name is So very original: Tadums. I feed him 36 crickets every couple days. he's even tried to jump for my pigeon today. Hungry tadums...


----------



## LexiBadger (Oct 19, 2010)

Omg, Hypnotoad! @[email protected]

Aw, he's a very handsome fellow.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

he is :3. When my husband saw him for the first time as a tadpole, he wondered what the hell it was. I told him it was a blue whale spermazoa. then from about mid december last year to mid jan, he metamorphosed. kept him in a 2 gallon then a 10 gallon and now my 30 gallon tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee he looks so neat!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I told him it was a *blue whale spermazoa.*


I don't know whether to be appalled or to die of laughter.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Another pic of a whole lotta frog










HE eats like a PIG


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

can we get a full tank shot?! thats awesome

i love vivariums so i'd love to see the tank shot.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Not to be a troll or anything, but that frog needs to be in much larger enclosure and s/he needs to be eating something more than crickets. Many will suggest something like a 4' x4' enclosure with 3/4 of that being water/swimming space. Ideally, however, build a pond deep enough for the little guy to winter in!

You can get away with gut loaded crickets every now and again, but I would start looking for pinkie mice, earth worms, feeder fish, smaller frogs so forth. I never used to feed my frogs meal worms because they were much smaller, however, i think this guy should have a strong enough palette to crush them without having any wrigglers scraping up his mouth or messing around in his tummy. A varied diet will keep him healthy and help prevent the onset of redleg which is common in cramped quarters. 

BTW: given the opportunity he will eat your pigeon. If fact, if it moves and fits in his mouth, he will eat it. This frog is unstoppable, insatiable, and an invasive species everywhere it has been introduced. 

That said, he looks great. I used to love keeping amphibians. Couldn't stand the crickets under the fridge or culturing fruit flies...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I know he would eat my bird. I am looking for pinky mice but haven't found any that are alive. I may have to find him a new home, at some point. 

I understand your concerns.

As for vivarium, I can't get anything to grow in the tank. everytime I plant it the frog wipes it out.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

wow very coool pet, has he ever tried to jump out your tank and how old is he?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

He has, and he'll a year in frog form in January.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

ewww.. you must have warts allllllll over you


----------

